# Sandpaper "notepads"



## MesquiteMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is a new article I just wrote on how I make sandpaper "notepads".  These are small pieces of sandpaper that are bound with glue to make notepad type tear off sheets of sandpaper.  I find them EXTREMELY useful for keeping my sandpaper organized and for minimizing waste.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 11, 2009)

Sure to be a great place to write a persons rough drafts.


----------



## redbulldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Curtis, I like your idea, this will help clean up a drawer I use for the various grits.
Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great idea, thank you Curtis.


----------



## sigge (Nov 11, 2009)

Great... I will do that immediately!


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 11, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Sure to be a great place to write a persons rough drafts.



ouch


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 11, 2009)

Neat idea!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 11, 2009)

Curtis,
That is a great idea.  I remember back a few years ago, I was reading how Emory McLaughlin cut up his sandpaper and arranged them in  packets of 400, 600, 800 for each pen.  I like this idea much better since there are times I don't need the 600 grit, plus the little pen parts baggies I keep them in continuously get lost.


----------



## Chris Bar (Nov 11, 2009)

Wondering how long before we see your idea show up in craft stores :biggrin:.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Curtis, I cut my sandpaper to the same dimensions you do and have been keeping them in a small holder I built. But I like the idea of being able to stick them anywhere with double sided tape.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool!  I forsee another new product at PSI!  

But seriously, that's really handy, and I should invest somt time to making a few of those.


----------



## bkersten (Nov 11, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> Cool! I forsee another new product at PSI!
> 
> .


 
Probably in their holiday/winter flyer.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 11, 2009)

Been doing the same thing and trying to keep them in little neat piles in a draw but somehow they always seem to get messed up.Then you have to think is this 400 or 600 cause you cut off the printing on the back of the paper. Great idea about gluing them together.  Carl


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great idea Curtis

I was a printer for over 40 years and made thousands of scratch pads. This is a fast easy solution for organizing.

Thanks


----------



## ssajn (Nov 11, 2009)

Gives a whole new meaning to the work "scratch pad" :biggrin:
I've been doing this for years with paper but never thought of doing it with sand paper. Great idea.
Dave


----------



## Shelt71 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great idea thanks for sharing!


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 11, 2009)

Great idea! Will have to try this little trick.

I would think you could also use rubber cement. It is more flexible than wood glue. But wood glue is more prevalent in a wood shop.

NOTE: This article should also be added to the Library for all to share in...


----------



## darcisowers (Nov 11, 2009)

I LOVE that idea - especially the "paint the back".

Thanks for sharing!!  

Darci


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Idea.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Idea Curtis Thanks.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2009)

darcisowers said:


> I LOVE that idea - especially the "paint the back".
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Darci



Good idea, but I have severe case of CRS.:biggrin:.. I keep forgetting what color is for what.... I would actually have to note the grit on the backs of all those little pieces of sandpaper.


----------



## arioux (Nov 11, 2009)

Got my vote for the idea of the year award.

(Birthday is coming )


----------



## el_d (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Idea!!! Like the glue.....


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 11, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> Good idea, but I have severe case of CRS.:biggrin:.. I keep forgetting what color is for what.... I would actually have to note the grit on the backs of all those little pieces of sandpaper.


 
Just do like I do...paint 320 in big red letters across one wall of your shop.  Then paint 400 in blue on the other wall.  Then you only have to worry about writing 600 on the ones without paint!:biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a great idea, unfortunately, I am not organized enough to actually do something like this.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 11, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> Cool! I forsee another new product at PSI!
> 
> But seriously, that's really handy, and I should invest somt time to making a few of those.


 
No, the way me an my tutorials go, there will be 3 or 4 folks here at IAP selling them in a few weeks and someone will surely write their own article based on this and submit it to some magazine! :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang Curtis, I spent all day cutting up hundreds of sheets of sandpaper, have glue everywhere and wracking my brain to come up with a marketing plan. trying to come up with a catchy name i hit on Scratch Pads, but decided that has already been used. grit books have a nice ring but does not exactly bring up pictures of the product. Finishing tablet is pretty good. Mind giving me just a bit more help here? I'll have em rolling out by the case full in no time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 11, 2009)

And I even added some cactus skeleton to the binding to give it my own flair, and used this new product that I think is called aluminite instead of yellow glue but a name is alluding me so Curtis if you don't mind chiming in to help out both Daniel and I would appreciate it as we're wanting to be able to post this in the next few days as a new product in the classified.





Daniel said:


> Dang Curtis, I spent all day cutting up hundreds of sheets of sandpaper, have glue everywhere and wracking my brain to come up with a marketing plan. trying to come up with a catchy name i hit on Scratch Pads, but decided that has already been used. grit books have a nice ring but does not exactly bring up pictures of the product. Finishing tablet is pretty good. Mind giving me just a bit more help here? I'll have em rolling out by the case full in no time.


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 12, 2009)

I think thats a great Idea. Do you mind if I share it with some other friends?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 12, 2009)

Tried it - works great !!

Thanks


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 12, 2009)

Not to burst everyones dreams of being unique or having cornered the market, but art stores have been carrying something similar for 50 + years







I've seen them stapled to the wood holder and also glued like Curtis has done. You just hang it on a nail and tear off a piece when you need it.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Idea I can see it now...."Sandables" convienent sanding pads at your fingertips when ever you need it! Now color coded for your convienence!! Order now and for just 2 payments of 19.95..............


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 12, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Great Idea I can see it now...."Sandables" convienent sanding pads at your fingertips when ever you need it! Now color coded for your convienence!! Order now and for just 2 payments of 19.95..............



Don't forget (plus shipping and handling!)


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey ive tried this for a while and found that wood glue isnt as flexible and eventually will break up over a couple of years if you dont use all the sandpaper by then. we recently tried a new material called "Padding Compound". Its cheap, colorful(usefull for color coding) and plyable over a long time...


----------



## Verne (Nov 12, 2009)

Great mind! Great idea! And they just keep coming!
Good Going Curtis.
Vern


----------



## snyiper (Nov 12, 2009)

Dunno padding compound looks like it will work but not very cheap if you need to get different colors...I may use rubber cement.

*Padding Compound 12oz Wht (099295537070)*

Adhesive for binding pads and books. Translucent white and flexible when dry.











Regular Price: *$19.63*
Your Price: *$15.89*


----------



## ngeb528 (Nov 12, 2009)

I found it here for less.
http://www.waresdirect.com/products...rco-Products/Padding-Compound-Compatible99366


----------



## dow (Nov 12, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> I found it here for less.
> http://www.waresdirect.com/products...rco-Products/Padding-Compound-Compatible99366



Yeah, but when would you EVER use a quart of it?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheat! Cheat! that is not sandpaper, that is lead shaping abrasive and only to be used for forming the shape you want on your pencil when sketching. and they do not offer color coding or selection of grit. phew mear wannabees compared to the brilliance of Curtis.



jleiwig said:


> Not to burst everyones dreams of being unique or having cornered the market, but art stores have been carrying something similar for 50 + years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2009)

What about getting a quart and then splitting it up amount three or 4 people? could be a great thing for local chapters to do at the very least. Wouldn't you donate $20 to your local chapter so they can provide stick goop to it's members?



dow said:


> Yeah, but when would you EVER use a quart of it?


----------

